# Download Firmware 1.2.1 link for 5DIII



## Steven_urwin (Apr 26, 2013)

So I've found a link to the new firmware... I'm not claiming any responsibility for this, but other people on the site seem to have gone through with it, with good results. Apparently someone got a copy of the new firmware directly from Canon, on a memory stick, when they sent in there camera.

Let me know how you fair with it, if you do decide to try it 

Happy shooting


----------



## macrodust (Apr 26, 2013)

Steven_urwin said:


> So I've found a link to the new firmware... I'm not claiming any responsibility for this, but other people on the site seem to have gone through with it, with good results. Apparently someone got a copy of the new firmware directly from Canon, on a memory stick, when they sent in there camera.
> 
> Let me know how you fair with it, if you do decide to try it
> 
> Happy shooting



Where is the link?


----------



## Steven_urwin (Apr 26, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kwe33tu3q722idt/5D300121.zip?v=0rw-

I've just started updating my camera now, all is going well so far


----------



## Steven_urwin (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1159806/5

This is where I found that link


----------



## RC (Apr 26, 2013)

Canon USA has a link posted for April 30th. I'm waiting at least until then, they still might be tweaking it.


----------



## Steven_urwin (Apr 26, 2013)

Updated fine... I'm not a video guy, so I can't comment about the HDMI out, but I wanted this to speed up the AF assist lamp issue... and it does seem a lot snappier (excuse the pun).
I'm a much happy camper atm. I'll have to wait until I'm in work later today to really walk it through it paces, but I'll let everyone know how I get on


----------



## Steven_urwin (Apr 26, 2013)

RC said:


> Canon USA has a link posted for April 30th. I'm waiting at least until then, they still might be tweaking it.



I complete understand, and respect your comment... I guess I'm just far too impatient. As as an early adopter of the camera in the first place, I'm quite happy to be a Guinea pig for it, if that is the case. I just wanted to give people the option, as I was hunting for a link myself.


----------



## rambarra (Apr 26, 2013)

does the firmware of the link support all the languages (other than ENG)?


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes it does, Just checked for you.


----------



## Inspiron41 (Apr 26, 2013)

just in time. got a weddings this weekend


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2013)

I did it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## petrosv (Apr 26, 2013)

i did it, everything ok .


----------



## PilotJoe (Apr 26, 2013)

Well i did it as well. Seems to work.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2013)

It's time to do some tests now.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Apr 26, 2013)

Also updated, everything went fine.


----------



## grimson (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 26, 2013)

It installed and seems to be working but I cant give it an acid test until a bit later. Noticed a new FW option to set the HDMI out FPS. Defaults to auto vs 24 and 60i


----------



## pstoddart (Apr 26, 2013)

Updated my camera with no issues. This video was captured via hdmi to a Blackmagic Intensity Pro capture card.

http://youtu.be/kKzWm_GZE2E


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2013)

Updated both my Mk3's.


----------



## SithTracy (Apr 26, 2013)

Personally I am waiting for the official release, but here is the md5sum from the file I pulled from the web

$ gpg --print-md md5 5D300121.FIR
5D300121.FIR: 3C AB 84 0C D3 D4 CF 17 5B 5B 4E 0E A5 14 EB A9

I am going to compare that to what Canon releases next week.


----------



## Roger Jones (Apr 26, 2013)

SithTracy said:


> Personally I am waiting for the official release, but here is the md5sum from the file I pulled from the web
> 
> $ gpg --print-md md5 5D300121.FIR
> 5D300121.FIR: 3C AB 84 0C D3 D4 CF 17 5B 5B 4E 0E A5 14 EB A9
> ...



Can anyone with the firmware from canon confirm the checksum? Even if the canon release is different one will still be able to update to the canon release version overwriting this one, correct?

Pstodart: Did you figure out the audio recording? Video/audio to the card works as expected right?


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone have a chance to try the f8 autofocus capability? Any change in the viewfinder focus points (red)?

Will take whatever the update gives us, but wondering if it is all we were expecting.

JP


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes you can force a reload, either through the EOS utility or through the camera firmware menu option. You just need to drop the firmware in the root of the card (I used the SD card) and in the firmware menu it will ask to upgrade.



Roger Jones said:


> SithTracy said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I am waiting for the official release, but here is the md5sum from the file I pulled from the web
> ...


----------



## Midphase (Apr 26, 2013)

Funny how many people are perfectly fine loading up a firmware they found on someone's Dropbox account on their $3200 device. The "official" free update will be out literally in 4 days, and if something goes horribly wrong then, Canon can be held fully liable for it (unlike right now).

Normally I'd praise people's bravery for being the first to jump in to an new OS...but in this particular case, I don't think "brave" is the word that comes to mind.

:


----------



## khansvision (Apr 26, 2013)

this is done man. thanks for up loader.
i tested with ext. monitor i got both displays by enabling HDMI mirroring but not able to playback the video. 

i have to test with ninja 2 which i am going to do tomorrow. 

have a happy download & enjoy shooting. 

this link is working properly. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kwe33tu3q722idt/5D300121.zip?v=0rw-

ms khan


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 26, 2013)

Maybe otherwise screwed would be the term? But some of us are a glutton for punishment. I suppose it's no worse than dropping Magic Lantern on it. I wouldn't have done it unless I had a spare to work with. 



Midphase said:


> Funny how many people are perfectly fine loading up a firmware they found on someone's Dropbox account on their $3200 device. The "official" free update will be out literally in 4 days, and if something goes horribly wrong then, Canon can be held fully liable for it (unlike right now).
> 
> Normally I'd praise people's bravery for being the first to jump in to an new OS...but in this particular case, I don't think "brave" is the word that comes to mind.
> 
> :


----------



## jm977 (Apr 26, 2013)

Midphase said:


> Funny how many people are perfectly fine loading up a firmware they found on someone's Dropbox account on their $3200 device. The "official" free update will be out literally in 4 days, and if something goes horribly wrong then, Canon can be held fully liable for it (unlike right now).
> 
> Normally I'd praise people's bravery for being the first to jump in to an new OS...but in this particular case, I don't think "brave" is the word that comes to mind.
> 
> :



Well, people are certainly free to do with their gear what they want, however I am more than willing to wait four more days. I sort of like to know where something going into my camera or computer has come from. On the other hand, at least we get a preview on what improvements have been made and how effective they are (I'm wondering about the AF assist myself).


----------



## Delish (Apr 26, 2013)

AF @ f8 feels snappy even at low light, it locks on reliably and with good speed, on my sleeping cats nose (with 1/50 and iso5000, canon 500mm f4 IS II and canon 2x III).


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2013)

Tested AF-assist beam with my 580 EXII and it's back to the performance I was accustomed to in older models. IE: 5Dc, 5D2, 1Ds II...

No lag using Single point AF in decent low-light.


----------



## Midphase (Apr 26, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> I suppose it's no worse than dropping Magic Lantern on it. I wouldn't have done it unless I had a spare to work with.



Actually, despite the "hack-ish" nature of Magic Lantern, I have to say that it is meticulously tested by probably far more people than official manufacturer's beta firmwares. The Magic Lantern community is so active and thorough that the risk of something going horribly wrong with one of their releases (not the nightly builds) is probably quite small.


----------



## e-d0uble (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like the file's been removed from dropbox. Perhaps some kind soul who already grabbed the file could repost it somewhere so I can brick my camera?


----------



## grimson (Apr 26, 2013)

Hope this works?
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/tHc7Wh9sU9/


----------



## readycool (Apr 26, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Tested AF-assist beam with my 580 EXII and it's back to the performance I was accustomed to in older models. IE: 5Dc, 5D2, 1Ds II...
> 
> No lag using Single point AF in decent low-light.


Did anyone test this with 600 rt?? I am asking because it has different light pattern than 580 ex.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 26, 2013)

I only had time on my lunch break to test AF at F8 using my 600 and 2XIII. I agree it's snappy and responsive. IQ is rather poor as expected. I also think the AF response seems to be a bit faster as well. Time will tell.

It did NOT brick my camera.  Yeah!



Delish said:


> AF @ f8 feels snappy even at low light, it locks on reliably and with good speed, on my sleeping cats nose (with 1/50 and iso5000, canon 500mm f4 IS II and canon 2x III).


----------



## AAPhotog (Apr 26, 2013)

For those of you who have tested, are you getting an uncompressed signal through HDMI?
I mean, does the recorded video look flat as an uncompressed video should be (like the videos that the Black Magic camera produces)?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 26, 2013)

I am lucky to be able to go out and have such test subjects on my lunch break. Didn't have time to AFMA the setup but this is a 600mm F4L IS with 2XIII extender. AF with center spot focus. Lighting was bad but it still locked quickly and I was shooting into the sun.  I think it's back focusing a little looking at the branch in back of them.


----------



## killswitch (Apr 26, 2013)

Did they fix the black AF points issue in this update?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 26, 2013)

I will test tonight. I dont have an HDMI monitor here at the office.



AAPhotog said:


> For those of you who have tested, are you getting an uncompressed signal through HDMI?
> I mean, does the recorded video look flat as an uncompressed video should be (like the videos that the Black Magic camera produces)?


----------



## emko (Apr 26, 2013)

now they need to implement lots of the cool features ML has like the new RAW histogram


----------



## AAPhotog (Apr 26, 2013)

Appreciate it


East Wind Photography said:


> I will test tonight. I dont have an HDMI monitor here at the office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AAPhotog (Apr 26, 2013)

Any trusted members here who care to reupload the firmware file that they've tried and tested?


----------



## emko (Apr 26, 2013)

AAPhotog said:


> emko said:
> 
> 
> > now they need to implement lots of the cool features ML has like the new RAW histogram
> ...



oh well i will just keep using ML nothing in the new FM is useful for me, now ML can shoot 2040x1428 14bit RAW DNG without shutter actuation on 5D3 very good for time lapse. While Nikon can do time lapses canons cant without a intervalometer probably so that they make more money.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 26, 2013)

No they did not...at least I haven't found anything in the menus and they don't light up during AF. We'll have to wait for the official docs to come out to determine if there is some special setting combination that would kick something like that in. So far it doesn't appear so.



killswitch said:


> Did they fix the black AF points issue in this update?


----------



## RodG (Apr 26, 2013)

Installed and running. The HDMI signal from the camera is showing no overlays and image is edge to edge on a 1920x1080 TV. It was nice to find the new "Mirroring" menu option. In the pic below, the camera is connected to the monitor and the LCD remains on, sweet! When I press record, both stay on, however the red recording dot only showed up on the camera LCD.


----------



## Roger Jones (Apr 26, 2013)

RodG said:


> Installed and running. The HDMI signal from the camera is showing no overlays and image is edge to edge on a 1920x1080 TV. It was nice to find the new "Mirroring" menu option. In the pic below, the camera is connected to the monitor and the LCD remains on, sweet! When I press record, both stay on, however the red recording dot only showed up on the camera LCD.



Do you have audio out over HDMI? Are there any other HDMI settings in the menu other than the mirroring option?


----------



## RodG (Apr 26, 2013)

Roger Jones said:


> RodG said:
> 
> 
> > Installed and running. The HDMI signal from the camera is showing no overlays and image is edge to edge on a 1920x1080 TV. It was nice to find the new "Mirroring" menu option. In the pic below, the camera is connected to the monitor and the LCD remains on, sweet! When I press record, both stay on, however the red recording dot only showed up on the camera LCD.
> ...



I have only found one other HDMI menu setting. Also, no playback on monitor, just LCD.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2013)

It works well for me, the same as for thousands of others. There has never been a virus or malware for Canon DSLR's, so the risk is low.

With my 100-400L and 1.4X MK II TC, AF is painfully slow unless I switch the range limiter to 5.5m to infinity, and then its fast. I often shoot small birds at 2-3m, so that will possibly be frustrating. 

It was a bit front focused at 400mm, so a AFMA is in order. I can now see where a MK III TC would be useful.


----------



## Midphase (Apr 27, 2013)

AAPhotog said:


> For those of you who have tested, are you getting an uncompressed signal through HDMI?
> I mean, does the recorded video look flat as an uncompressed video should be (like the videos that the Black Magic camera produces)?



Don't confuse uncompressed with RAW, they are two completely different beasts.

My credit card is ready to purchase an ATOMOS Ninja 2 or a BM external recorder "if" there is a noticeable improvement in the image quality coming out of the clean HDMI port. That is one big if though...and early (although highly biased) reports would seem to indicate a big fat "no" on that one! >> http://www.eoshd.com/content/10233/5d-mark-iii-uncompressed-hdmi-sample-footage


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 27, 2013)

How stable is ML on the 5d3? I used to use it on a t2i for intervalometer function but it frequently crashed and so finally just gave up.



emko said:


> AAPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > emko said:
> ...


----------



## Ripley (Apr 27, 2013)

grimson said:


> Hope this works?
> http://www.fileswap.com/dl/tHc7Wh9sU9/



Works great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## virsago_mk2 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just to report on the latest firmware 1.2.1 for 5D3, looks like it's no longer able to detect the 3rd party LP-E6 battery level anymore.

When I put my 3rd party LP-E6 (off-brand, bought from eBay) into the camera, there's a warning screen that says:

*Communication with Canon LP-E6 battery is Irregular. Continue to use this battery?*

If I choose Cancel, the camera will turn off instantly. If I choose OK, the camera will turn on & run as normal, but the battery level will stay at 100% all the time & I can no longer register nor delete the serial number.

This is kinda bummer for me as I just bought 18 DSTE-branded LP-E6s & I'm expecting it to arrive next week. If the DSTE-branded LP-E6s can't show the battery level, I'll be very disappointed.

Anyone else have this problem as well?


----------



## Roger Jones (Apr 27, 2013)

virsago_mk2 said:


> Just to report on the latest firmware 1.2.1 for 5D3, looks like it's no longer able to detect the 3rd party LP-E6 battery level anymore.
> 
> When I put my 3rd party LP-E6 (off-brand, bought from eBay) into the camera, there's a warning screen that says:
> 
> ...



I get the warning with 3rd party batteries (pearstone and ebay), haven't noticed wether the battery level changes or not. This is a cat and mouse game with the aftermarket battery mfgs. I'm sure they will try to fix this in new battery revisions.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 29, 2013)

Ripley said:


> grimson said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this works?
> ...



Updated the firmware, ran a few lenses through FoCal, and went shooting this weekend - no problems at all.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 29, 2013)

Glad to hear 1.2.1 is working with FoCal. I haven't tried it yet but was wondering.



Ripley said:


> Ripley said:
> 
> 
> > grimson said:
> ...


----------



## Crapking (Apr 29, 2013)

[/quote]

Updated the firmware, ran a few lenses through FoCal, and went shooting this weekend - no problems at all.
[/quote]


Still semi-automatic or is it fully automatic yet ??


----------



## polarhannes (Apr 29, 2013)

Crapking said:


> > Updated the firmware, ran a few lenses through FoCal, and went shooting this weekend - no problems at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Still semi-automatic or is it fully automatic yet ??



Unfortunately, it is still semi-automatic.


----------



## risc32 (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks for posting that firmware. Normally i wouldn't think of loading up a firmware or software update for that matter hrs before walking out the door to a paying shoot, but i did, and all is well. Thanks!


----------



## nielyee (Apr 30, 2013)

1.2.1 is already up on Canon Australia's website, but not up on Canon USA's site

http://www.canon.com.au/Personal/Support-Help/Product-Help/Camera-Accessories/EOS-Digital-SLR-Cameras/EOS-5D-Mark-III


----------



## tpatana (Apr 30, 2013)

nielyee said:


> 1.2.1 is already up on Canon Australia's website, but not up on Canon USA's site
> 
> http://www.canon.com.au/Personal/Support-Help/Product-Help/Camera-Accessories/EOS-Digital-SLR-Cameras/EOS-5D-Mark-III



Can you select English language option, or is it only in Australian?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 30, 2013)

THat's a lot of fixes. 14 issues resolved including an eyefi fix.



nielyee said:


> 1.2.1 is already up on Canon Australia's website, but not up on Canon USA's site
> 
> http://www.canon.com.au/Personal/Support-Help/Product-Help/Camera-Accessories/EOS-Digital-SLR-Cameras/EOS-5D-Mark-III


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Can you select English language option, or is it only in Australian?



Ha ha ha ;D


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 30, 2013)

The one on the AU Canon site has the same MD5 hash as the one leaked earlier from Dropbox. I just compared both downloads

5D300121.FIR 3cab840cd3d4cf175b5b4e0ea514eba9

So nothing new and nothing less. I am impressed with the list of fixes. I guess it's been a while.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 30, 2013)

One other thing to note, the AU site info states moving to 1.2.1 is a one way firmware upgrade. Apparently you cant roll back to 1.1.3.

Here are the fixes:

Firmware Version 1.2.1 incorporates the following functional improvements and fixes.
1. Uncompressed HDMI output is now enabled.
2. Enables the center AF point to autofocus when the camera is used with Canon EF lens/extender combinations whose combined maximum aperture is f/8.
3. Improves the speed of the camera's acquisition of focus when using a Canon Speedlite's AF-assist beam.
4. Fixes a phenomenon in which the LCD monitor may freeze and display Err 70 or Err 80 when a still photo is taken during Live View or in movie shooting mode.
5. Fixes a phenomenon that may occur when the continuous shooting priority setting is enabled for multiple exposures, such that, after the sixth image is taken, there is a slight pause before the remainder of the sequence is completed.
6. Fixes a phenomenon in which the viewfinder display shows incorrect information during AEB shooting.
7. Communication with the WFT-E7 Wireless File Transmitter has been improved.
8. When images have been successfully transferred with the WFT-E7 Wireless File Transmitter through the FTP protocol, an "O" will be displayed. When images have not been successfully transferred with the WFT-E7 Wireless File Transmitter through the FTP protocol, an "X" will be displayed.
9. Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera may not function properly when an Eye-Fi card is used.
10. Fixes a phenomenon in which the focal length value listed in the Exif information is not displayed correctly for images shot with the EF 24-70mm F4L IS USM lens.
11. Fixes a phenomenon in which the lens firmware cannot be updated properly.
12. Corrects errors in the Arabic language menu.
13. Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera changes the AF microadjustment value to -8.
14. Fixes a phenomenon in which the on-screen guidance cannot be fully displayed when setting the maximum limit value for the "Setting the ISO Speed Range for Auto ISO" option.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 30, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> The one on the AU Canon site has the same MD5 hash as the one leaked earlier from Dropbox. I just compared both downloads
> 
> 5D300121.FIR 3cab840cd3d4cf175b5b4e0ea514eba9
> 
> So nothing new and nothing less. I am impressed with the list of fixes. I guess it's been a while.



 damn so then they locked out 70-300L+1.4x TC III AF?!?! The 1DX f/8 firmware had that in, even if unofficially.  damn that was one of the things I was most looking forward too.... may have to sell off my canon tc and buy kenko and hope they are sharp....


----------



## pwp (Apr 30, 2013)

Just out of interest, does the firmware update wipe out and reset to default all your personal/custom settings and AFMA settings? 
If so, it may be an idea to make a note of all those easily forgotten, hard earned refinements before hitting the update "go-button".

-PW


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 30, 2013)

No it does not. All of your custom settings as well as AFMA settings are retained.



pwp said:


> Just out of interest, does the firmware update wipe out and reset to default all your personal/custom settings and AFMA settings?
> If so, it may be an idea to make a note of all those easily forgotten, hard earned refinements before hitting the update "go-button".
> 
> -PW


----------



## tpatana (Apr 30, 2013)

Weren't they supposed to introduce some visual help for AF point selection at dark or something?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 30, 2013)

No, not possible on the 5D3 due to the way it meters.



tpatana said:


> Weren't they supposed to introduce some visual help for AF point selection at dark or something?


----------



## pwp (Apr 30, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> No, not possible on the 5D3 due to the way it meters.
> 
> 
> tpatana said:
> ...



Damn! I so want the illuminated red AF points like we've had almost forever until the 7D, 5D3 and 1DX. 
That was the biggie for me...sigh.

-PW


----------



## tpatana (Apr 30, 2013)

pwp said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > No, not possible on the 5D3 due to the way it meters.
> ...



Yea, damn! I'm going back to my old faithful G3. That'll teach them.


----------



## archiea (Apr 30, 2013)

grimson said:


> Hope this works?
> http://www.fileswap.com/dl/tHc7Wh9sU9/



No Spreken le English muy bien. Iz dis goot?


----------



## kbmelb (Apr 30, 2013)

I waited til the actual Canon update posted and it bricked my camera WWWWTTTTFFFF!!!!!!


----------



## KevinB (Apr 30, 2013)

FW update up on Canons Site !! for the 5d3


----------



## SJ (Apr 30, 2013)

here official relase from canon: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware


----------



## kbmelb (Apr 30, 2013)

kbmelb said:


> I waited til the actual Canon update posted and it bricked my camera WWWWTTTTFFFF!!!!!!



OK. Eye-Fi users remove the Eye-Fi card before you update. I clicked the update firmware and it went black. Turning on and off did nothing. Removing batteries, grip did nothing. Removed the CF card and nothing. The last thing to remove was the Eye-FI card and the camera booted while the power switch was set to off. Except it booted to a firmware update screen and sat there for a while not doing anything so I rebooted and it came up normal and the firmware was still reporting 1.1.3 so I started the update again and everything went fine.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 30, 2013)

Click said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Can you select English language option, or is it only in Australian?
> ...


...and what about USA? is it in English language or only Amercian? ;D


----------



## tpatana (Apr 30, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Not sure if they can read anyway, so why bother. You know, like the game they call football. That's the oddest shape thing I've seen called a ball, most people would name it something else. And you're supposed to carry it around, instead of kicking it. Football?? Why not handtoroid?


----------



## rpt (Apr 30, 2013)

archiea said:


> grimson said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this works?
> ...


Nein, nicht gut!

The pdf that comes with the installer has some assistance. It is on the last page.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 30, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


Ouch! ... I think you just picked up a fight with a few people ;D


----------



## rpt (Apr 30, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Yup! and on two fronts


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone know why Canon USA website has 2 links, on the same page, for what seems to be the same firmware ... see the screen shot below (its the same for Windows or Mac):


----------



## rpt (Apr 30, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Anyone know why Canon USA website has 2 links, on the same page, for what seems to be the same firmware ... see the screen shot below (its the same for Windows or Mac):


One for CF and other for SD


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 30, 2013)

rpt said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know why Canon USA website has 2 links, on the same page, for what seems to be the same firmware ... see the screen shot below (its the same for Windows or Mac):
> ...


seriously? or are you just kidding?


----------



## rpt (Apr 30, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Seriously kidding


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 30, 2013)

Same file, same MD5 hash. Just a duplicate post.



Rienzphotoz said:


> Anyone know why Canon USA website has 2 links, on the same page, for what seems to be the same firmware ... see the screen shot below (its the same for Windows or Mac):


----------



## archiea (Apr 30, 2013)

archiea said:


> grimson said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this works?
> ...



Ha! I was just kidding guys! Happy firmware day!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 30, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Same file, same MD5 hash. Just a duplicate post.


Thanks


----------



## rpt (Apr 30, 2013)

archiea said:


> archiea said:
> 
> 
> > grimson said:
> ...


I did. So could you "disclose" the language you wrote in? I thought it was a German base but could not identify the language.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 30, 2013)

rpt said:


> archiea said:
> 
> 
> > archiea said:
> ...



Le Mock-up maybe?

German would be Sprechen, can't recall how it was said in Dutch but quite often Dutch sounds like horribly misspelled German. Le English sounds like making fun of French (they say it anglais just to make it sound prettier). Muy Bien is normal, go live anywhere within 1000 miles from the south border of USA, and you'll hear that all the time (and many other places too). Iz diz goot is typical slang level of the US English these days.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 30, 2013)

Installed and happy


----------



## rpt (Apr 30, 2013)

tpatana said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > archiea said:
> ...


Bah! And I thought I actually figured a few words in that narration. Never mind...


----------



## cinema-dslr (Apr 30, 2013)

rpt said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



actualy "spreken" is correct dutch and does mean talking


----------



## rlarsen (Apr 30, 2013)

Does the firmware improve AF performance other than adding F8 autofocus capability ?
I won't be using F4 lenses with a 2x converter and don't shoot video so I wonder if I should update the firmware.
I've read that with the new firmware, battery power is not shown for non-Canon-brand batteries.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 30, 2013)

To me it seems AF is a bit faster. Definitely at lower light levels.




rlarsen said:


> Does the firmware improve AF performance other than adding F8 autofocus capability ?
> I won't be using F4 lenses with a 2x converter and don't shoot video so I wonder if I should update the firmware.
> I've read that with the new firmware, battery power is not shown for non-Canon-brand batteries.
> [/quotel


----------



## Chris Burch (May 2, 2013)

I shot 2 gigs last night with quite low lighting levels and can confirm the 5D3 AF lock while using IR focus assist is MUCH faster after the 1.2.1 firmware upgrade. It seems almost half the time to lock, so it's a VERY welcome improvement.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 2, 2013)

Today is the first day since the upgrade that I've used both the CF card and eye-fi X2 PRO SD card. I did not get a single error 80. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Jerrad245 (May 2, 2013)

Has anyone had any issues witht he new firmware, I have a wedding this saturday so I want to make sure I dont run into any issues as it works just fine right now, but the flash AF speed would be nice, also anyone tried the update firmware with the pocket wizards TT5's? as that would be another major concern. - thanks


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 2, 2013)

New firmware has been very stable for me. I have only been using Canon equipment with the exception of an eye-fi SD card which I just started trying today.

If you have a backup body you should take it with you...which should be the case whether or not you performed the upgrade.



Jerrad245 said:


> Has anyone had any issues witht he new firmware, I have a wedding this saturday so I want to make sure I dont run into any issues as it works just fine right now, but the flash AF speed would be nice, also anyone tried the update firmware with the pocket wizards TT5's? as that would be another major concern. - thanks


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 9, 2013)

Just a follow up. Have been using the eye-fi card in the camera since the last update here and have found it to be much more stable. No more error 80s. My shots now consistently show up on my iPad for my clients to review. Very happy with that fix.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 10, 2013)

I Finally updated our 5Dmk3s
and i have to say wow what a difference to low light AF speed!
its massive!
Very happy here

No improvement on the red focus points - Booooo Hisss
No ability to customise the stupid rate button - Hope magic lantern can do something here instead since canon have no interest in being helpful

I tested it out with the 300 f4L and 2x TC and its all good with the f8 lens AF functions and works well even in very low light with this combo


----------



## jrista (May 10, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> No improvement on the red focus points - Booooo Hisss
> No ability to customise the stupid rate button - Hope magic lantern can do something here instead since canon have no interest in being helpful



Well that sucks.


----------



## PhotographAdventure (May 10, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> I Finally updated our 5Dmk3s
> and i have to say wow what a difference to low light AF speed!
> its massive!
> Very happy here
> ...



Does every 5D Mark III suffer from slow low light AF speed?
I don't notice any lag on mine. I'm just wondering if I should even bother updating the firmware.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 10, 2013)

14 bug fixes. You should upgrade it. The low light performance is important at VERY low light levels...like shooting in moonlight. It is especially improved when you use a speed light and have to use the AF assist beam to illuminate and grab focus. I was going to say it's like night and day but ....

There were also a few other bugs fixed that could cause the camera to lock up or do weird things in certain conditions and that's something you dont want to stumble on when that once in a lifetime shot happens.



PhotographAdventure said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > I Finally updated our 5Dmk3s
> ...


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 10, 2013)

You can customize it to "protect" mode!  I use that with the eye-fi to tag photos I want to send to my ipad.



jrista said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > No improvement on the red focus points - Booooo Hisss
> ...


----------



## wickidwombat (May 10, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> 14 bug fixes. You should upgrade it. The low light performance is important at VERY low light levels...like shooting in moonlight. It is especially improved when you use a speed light and have to use the AF assist beam to illuminate and grab focus. I was going to say it's like night and day but ....
> 
> There were also a few other bugs fixed that could cause the camera to lock up or do weird things in certain conditions and that's something you dont want to stumble on when that once in a lifetime shot happens.
> 
> ...



yeah really low light and i'm talking iso 25,000 1/50 sec with the 300 + 2x TC @f8 and its still responsive!
not that i'd ever actually shoot like this but i just wanted to push it

with the 85 f1.4 its wicked fast in the same minimal light


----------



## M.ST (May 10, 2013)

Update the firmware because a lot of errors reported in the first days are fixed after only a year. Great job Canon.

But why Canon don´t improve the JPG- and video quality? It´s a shame.


----------

